# DS doesn't have erections



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Okay, I hope this isn't too far OT, but on another board there was a discussion going regarding baby boys peeing in mom's face when the dipe was being changed and always having erections...

it occured to me that my 9 month old had never peed up at me while I was changing him and then it occured to me that I had never seen him with an erection. My DS#1 (circ'd







) _always_ had erections... from his circ onward...

so is the fact that his tender glans are not being stimulated all the time the reason he does not have erections? Or is he still an oddity? I feel a little 'toopid for asking, but...


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Hmm...Interesting question. I don't know if it's related to circ or not, but I've never seen my ds (intact) have an erection either.

I read somewhere that these baby erections are only common just after birth because of left-over hormones or something? I was skim-reading, so the details are fuzzy.

Don't know - but my ds is like yours anyway...


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i don't think this is related to circumcision, if that's your question.

my son is intact and ALWAYS peed on me (and the bed, the pillows, his entire changing area, and once, his forehead







)...


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I have hypothesized that circumcision changes the anchoring system of the penis often making the circumcised penis abnormally stand upward and outward as opposed to the normal droop of the intact penis. I speculate that this is why more circumcised boys are reported to pee on Mom during changes (like an upward arching fountain) and intact boys seem to more often do it on or between their legs. This is no more than observation, supposition and speculation and I know of no research about it.

Frank


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe it just depends on the boy? My intact baby (7 months old) gets an erection every time he has to pee. We call it his alarm system, to warn us to get out of the way or get a diaper on quick.









My friend's circ'd baby (also 7 mos) gets erections when he has to pee, as well. I once saw it and it looked so red and angry. I don't know if I've ever been more grateful that I left my baby intact than when I saw that baby.


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Of my two sons, the 9 year old I have rarely seen, even when he was a baby, with an erection. My 5 year old gets one every time he pees and more! I think kids are just different. Both are intact.

Jackie


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

I only got peed on when my ds was little...his warning system is that his foreskin flares open a few seconds before he pees.


----------



## Piratemomma (Jun 16, 2004)

My intact son used to pee on us at every changing!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

What mom's don't talk about is how their girls pee, too!!! My Ped joke that girls can be better shots at time.

My girls got me more often than my son did.

I noticed my son had erections as an infant.

I think this is more of a case socitial sexism. Our little boys being "bad" from the beginning.


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

My intact son gets erections when he gets his diaper changed, but not every time. Maybe once a week.

I've never been peed on, but that's because I'm good at ducking rather than DS not "trying"!







In fact, when he was tiny, as soon as the dirty diaper came off, a burp rag or other kind of cloth went IMMEDIATELY on his penis to protect us from the fountain while we got the clean diaper ready.

I also agree it must be something individual to each kid.


----------



## Brina (May 4, 2004)

My twins are both intact, and both get erections, one more so than the other.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I have two boys, one circed, one intact.....neither of them got erections when they were little (not that I saw, anyway







)

Kristi


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for not making fun of me and for reassuring me that the range of normal is vast









I do remember DD doing the fountain trick shortly after she came home at 7 weeks. I was absolutely shocked; had no idea that girls could do that!! I am such a doofus


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

DS peed at least one dipe change per day for the first week or two.
This last week nearly every dipe change is accompanied by an erection.

The baby book I have (The miracleThe miraculous world of your unborn baby) says that baby boys get erections nearly hourly from their last few weeks in the womb on.


----------



## Fleurette (Feb 28, 2003)

Don't know if it has anything to do with being circumsized or not. Both my babies are not circumsized and both have managed to pee on me







and have their fair share of errections.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My baby used to pee up and over his entire body and hit the wall behind him during diaper changes when he was a newborn, and he's intact. He is usually...um..."droopy" though... LOL!


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My ds seems to have erection every few days or so from what I can tell when changing his diaper. I never realized babies had erections until I noticed my ds penis looked a lot bigger then usual...lol. I just thought those things happend during puberty. I've only been peed on once while changing my ds diapers and I just thought it was time for him to go and not from the air hitting him.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

Both of my boys are intact and both used to get erections during diaper changes.

I truly don't believe it has anything to do with circumcision. I used to work as an ultrasound technician and babies get erections while still in the womb.


----------



## Ashlynn345 (2 mo ago)

My friend has 2 boys. She has a 7 year old and a 3 year old. I went to her house many times and her 3 year old never had an erection. She had her 3 year old nude and when I saw him, he never had any erections at all.


----------



## Ashlynn345 (2 mo ago)

Children that young doesn't have erections. Their sexual organs are not fully developed yet. Most boys experience their first erection at 11 to 15 years old.


----------



## Ashlynn345 (2 mo ago)

2tadpoles said:


> Both of my boys are intact and both used to get erections during diaper changes.
> 
> I truly don't believe it has anything to do with circumcision. I used to work as an ultrasound technician and babies get erections while still in the womb.


Babies don't have erections. That's false.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Can you please not respond to 18 year old threads?


----------



## erinn82 (2 mo ago)

Especially with information that is not true. I have two boys and both have been getting erections for as long as I can remember.


----------

